# cyclocross racing tactics



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Anyone have any cyclocross racing tactics / strategies that they would like to discuss?

The two that I can bring to the table that have helped me in cyclocross racing are "accelerate out of every corner" and "sprint hard after the barriers" please forgive me if these are already common knowledge I'm still a cyclocross barney = C Class pack fodder.

Coming from a mtb xc racing background the accelerating outta corners really makes a lotta sense and I've been able to gap some "roadies" who like to nail it on the straights and kill me but they come to an almost complete stop at any corner. I've found out that if I can take a corner faster than they can and accelerate HARD out of the corner you can really open up a decent gap and get up to speed a lot quicker.

The sprint hard after the barriers / traps is a tip that one of the top A racers around here let outta the bag as his trick to gap some of the faster riders he races against, he just said to nail it as hard as you can go for 10-20 yards right after you remount from running over the barriers. I've done this in a race (not every time tho'...I suck at cx racing) and can tell you that it's more of an mental demoralizer to your competitors to see you get up and sprint hard right after running through the traps. I've had guys that I was going back and forth with lap after lap totally give up after trying this, although I'm hurting just as bad as everyone else it's kind of like the *"look back"* that Lance gave to Ulrich right before he dropped the hammer on him.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*here ya go.*

do a huge warm up pushing yourself multiple times into the red zone. You don't want that first lap as a shock to the system. Shock your system before the start, that way you'll not have that lap of 'getting your heart out of your throat" before settling into the acceptible suffering zone.

get a good start. don't be near the back in the line up and sprint like hell. You don't want to be stuck behind slower riders (especillay in C's) while the lead group rides away before you can bridge.

Go as hard as you can, accelerate out of turns and the barriers, don't kill yourself on the run ups. Running spikes the heart enough as it is. Concentrate on riding clean, mounts, dismounts, pedal stroke, etc...takes your mind off the pain a bit.

settle in with another rider your speed. If they are going too slow attack and move up.
if you are battling with someone (even if it's 10th and 11th place, whatever) analyze them and see where you can attack them. In a race last year I knew I could out run the guy I was fighting with on a long uphill run followed by a technical section to the finish. I waited, sat on his wheel and attacked there. I had a great gap at the top of the run-up and there was no way he could catch me on the descent. Use your energy (what is left) when it gets ya the biggest result.

warm down

have fun


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> do a huge warm up pushing yourself multiple times into the red zone. You don't want that first lap as a shock to the system.


I'm a bit the opposite. I'll get the HR up but I don't push too much in the warm up.



> get a good start. don't be near the back in the line up and sprint like hell. You don't want to be stuck behind slower riders (especillay in C's) while the lead group rides away before you can bridge.


Best single piece of advice. A great warm up won't mean squat if you stage at the back. Get to the line early enough to snag a good spot. CAVEAT: Don't get in the front row unless you deserve to be there.

CORRELARY: Go super hard that first lap. String out the field. That will mean fewer bottlenecks at corners, barriers, etc.



> Go as hard as you can, accelerate out of turns and the barriers, don't kill yourself on the run ups. Running spikes the heart enough as it is. Concentrate on riding clean, mounts, dismounts, pedal stroke, etc...takes your mind off the pain a bit.


I agree. Cross is a cycling sport and that's where you will beat people. However, sound technical skills can make a HUGE difference. Stay smooth and in control when you are off the bike. Don't push too hard on the run-ups.



> settle in with another rider your speed. If they are going too slow attack and move up. if you are battling with someone (even if it's 10th and 11th place, whatever) analyze them and see where you can attack them.


If you have the chance, pass. If you know you are super fast through a section, make every effor to get around that guy in front of you before you hit it. If you know you are super slow through a section, make every effort to get around that guy before you hit it -- so you can block. The only time to sit back and mark riders is if you're in the front or are in a fast chase bunch and are going faster than you could go on your own.

That said, races often boil down to races within the race. You will swap positions with one or two or more riders. As ATP says, mark the parts of the course you can rail. Attack there. Sometimes it's nice to keep one of those spots in reserve. Don't give it away until you NEED to make that move to get the gap for the finish. Supprise really benefits an attack -- unless your team mate rides you into the tape (inside joke).


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

Gripped said:


> If you know you are super slow through a section, make every effort to get around that guy before you hit it -- so you can block. The only time to sit back and mark riders is if you're in the front or are in a fast chase bunch and are going faster than you could go on your own.
> .



last year, the final 3 laps were me & 2 other guys... each time, i lost time on the sandpit, then had to chase to catch back on. Finally it clicked, and i went into the sandpit FIRST, remounted, and sprinted. dropped 1, then took the other in the sprint. worked like a charm


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

good stuff good stuff

like I said I come from a mtb xc racing background so the real intense starts are not as big of an issue as they might be for roadies that have more of a roll-out start so I'm accustom to the zero to totally pinning it effort and keeping the intensity high. it's the damn getting off the bike and running with it and then getting back on it that kills me and where I usually go from the top 10ish on the first lap to mid pack then the rest of the race is spent trying to pick off blown riders and riding hard throughout the race. 

I've seen how the A class races and it's totally different than the C's or B's where there is a huge sandbagging problem (at least here in Texas) the A class racers are ALL so damn good and ALL so fast that you can really see the tactics and team work going on where as in the B's and C's it's usually a done race and the positions are set after a few laps because of a few sandbaggers that are not racing in their proper class. therefore the real action seems to be for the guys duking it out for 5th to 10th most of the time. 

one of the good tips that y'all have given me that differs from xc mtb racing is picking a tire to follow unlike mtb racing where I try and treat riders in front of me as obstacles on the course and try to get around them as fast as possible because if they are slower than you that means the racers up ahead in the single track are getting that much further ahead, where as in cyclocross the course is great for passing at anytime so if i can pick a fast rider and let him pull me around the course then attack where i can make it stick i have that luxury unlike mtb racing where you have to really plan your attacks IMHO.


----------



## cbass (Nov 14, 2001)

All good advice.

I especially like the part about picking the best spot on the course to launch a final attack to get away from a small group.

Surprise is very important. 

Also crucial is that when you go, don't hold back...give it everything. You need to get that separation immediately. It can be very demoralizing to the others, especially late in the race. 

Everyone is hurting, but from my experience if you can take the initiative and be the one to attack you will get a second wind!

On a related note, you need to be aware that others will be thinking the same thing. Be prepared and try to anticipate those last lap surges if you're in a small group.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

cbass said:


> Also crucial is that when you go, don't hold back...give it everything. You need to get that separation immediately. It can be very demoralizing to the others, especially late in the race.


true with simply passing someone..... i almost tone it down a bit, just before i catch them... then catch my breath, then hammer it.... demoralizing them


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my advice about riding with someone*

is more for the noobs. If you find a person riding at roughly the same speed it can be a benefit. If you can drop them, by all means don't wait.

"If you have the chance, pass. If you know you are super fast through a section, make every effor to get around that guy in front of you before you hit it. If you know you are super slow through a section, make every effort to get around that guy before you hit it -- so you can block. The only time to sit back and mark riders is if you're in the front or are in a fast chase bunch and are going faster than you could go on your own."

I agree with the above as well.


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Standing up for short uphills and sticking to a wheel.*

This may sound obvious but in the race I did last weekend, there were 4-5 short uphills were I would stand up and almost sprint over the top. I really think it helped use slightly different muscles, if even for a few seconds. 

Also, in this particular race, for a couple of laps I was following a fast rider (faster than I would have gone on my own) and several times I stood up and sprinted to stay on his wheel. It hurt like hell, but we were gapping the riders behind us. I eventually passed him when his pace fell off.


----------



## sdowney (Aug 7, 2006)

Something that XC racing has thought me - make every hill 20metres longer than it is.
Most people will push hard to the top of a hill then ease off at the crest. If you maintain that same effort for 20m more, you're making a big gap.


----------



## sol 518 (Sep 2, 2005)

Something I heard once about warm-ups is that you should be sweating, but not out of breath. It made sense to me, every time you push yourself till you're out of breath you're burning matches. Save that for the race.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

another bit or two.

If someone is faster than you in the barriers, get to the barriers before them and get in their way. 

Also, watch the breaks, especially in the lower levels (where I race). These races aren't crits and sitting in will get you nowhere. To win you have to ride aggressive and never wait to see what the others are going to do. attack attack attack. I love CX because it rewards the best all around rider, not the guy with the best sprint or the best climbing legs.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

sdowney said:


> Something that XC racing has thought me - make every hill 20metres longer than it is.


YES !

one think that has helped me out in xc racing is to plan your attack at the hard sections, I always love the guys that gas it right as we are coming out of some single-track on to some double track I'll just hang on to the back then give it all I got right before we go into the single-track they are usually too hammered from the giant effort they made in the open area to counter and I can make up some ground and recover a bit in the single-track. 

since cx racing always has hard sections I got to get better at picking out spots that I think I can use my strengths in xc racing I can usually get into the single-track from the start in the top 10 pretty easily in my class and just nail it for 10min to lose any chasers in the woods kind of like outta sight outta mind type thing.

however this doesn't work in cx racing if I went out like I do for a xc race like I do for a cx race I'm blown just a few laps in and if I try to "ease" into a hard pace by the time I'm firing on all cylinders the contenders are way down the line am I'm left in the back picking off stragglers hoping that I don't get lapped.some where there is a balance in there I'm working on finding it. 

oh well...if cyclocross was easy everybody would be doing it.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> YES !
> 
> one think that has helped me out in xc racing is to plan your attack at the hard sections, I always love the guys that gas it right as we are coming out of some single-track on to some double track I'll just hang on to the back then give it all I got right before we go into the single-track they are usually too hammered from the giant effort they made in the open area to counter and I can make up some ground and recover a bit in the single-track.
> 
> ...



I think the analogy you draw between xc and cx is useful but limiting, particularly when you overgeneralize about roadies not sprinting out of corners... ever seen a technical criterium? 

If anything, the efforts in cross are like a techy crit where you can't sit in or like a less technical short track xc race. 

Your starting effort should be similar to an xc race where you are jockeying for the hole shot, but then you need to settle into a pace at or near your threshold. 

For an xc race, assuming it's longer than an hour, you aren't going full bore the entire time. In cross, you are.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Vegancx said:


> I think the analogy you draw between xc and cx is useful but limiting, particularly when you overgeneralize about roadies not sprinting out of corners... ever seen a technical criterium?


yes and i agree with what your saying, however in the world of the Men's C class of cyclocross racing your not getting the crit monsters they are already in the A's the tactics are much different in the C's than the A's I'm a total noob at cx. 




Vegancx said:


> For an xc race, assuming it's longer than an hour, you aren't going full bore the entire time. In cross, you are.


oh I agree in xc racing at my level at least the strategy is to get a good start try to get in the single-track in the top ten and haul-butt for 10min till you can shake off all the wannabes then get into a hard tempo for the rest of the race then give it all you got in the last mile or so.

cx racing for me is like the longest most painful interval session that I've ever done


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello Kitty said:


> Coming from a mtb xc racing background...


One thing that many XC riders don't do is draft. This stuff comes natural to roadies, but not to disciples of dirt. 

I generally don't have the fastest start, but have decent endurance and recovery in CX. So I spend time picking people off on the later laps. This involves catching up to someone, drafting for a bit to recover for a minute or two, and then going around at a time when I don't think they will be able to stay on my wheel.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

steve_e_f said:


> another bit or two.
> 
> If someone is faster than you in the barriers, get to the barriers before them and get in their way.
> 
> Also, watch the breaks, especially in the lower levels (where I race). These races aren't crits and sitting in will get you nowhere. To win you have to ride aggressive and never wait to see what the others are going to do. attack attack attack. I love CX because it rewards the best all around rider, not the guy with the best sprint or the best climbing legs.


Steve,

What category are you racing this year? Are you planning to come up North again for a race or two?


----------



## fatctycycl (Nov 9, 2003)

Know your competition's strength's and weaknesses. Know your own strengths and weaknesses. Do as little work as possible and let the strong or foolish do all the work.

If you are light and agile and your competion is big and heavy - sprint up every hill and make them chace you. If you got mad speed, string them out in the flats. Don't let stronger riders draft you. Push the weak riders to their limits. Master the dismount and remount.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

sol 518 said:


> Something I heard once about warm-ups is that you should be sweating, but not out of breath. It made sense to me, every time you push yourself till you're out of breath you're burning matches. Save that for the race.


No, that's how you should be at the start. Before the start you should be out of breath via several harder efforts. Not weezing, VO2 max effort kind of out of breath, but certainly sucking air.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I agree*



euro-trash said:


> No, that's how you should be at the start. Before the start you should be out of breath via several harder efforts. Not weezing, VO2 max effort kind of out of breath, but certainly sucking air.


if you don't ramp the system up to VO2 max the system tends to go into shock when you ramp it up after the start. Then you have to back off a bit, then hopefully settle in. If you've already ramped the system up then it isn't shocked. watch elite cyclists warm up for a TT, they burn plenty of matches.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> if you don't ramp the system up to VO2 max the system tends to go into shock when you ramp it up after the start. Then you have to back off a bit, then hopefully settle in. If you've already ramped the system up then it isn't shocked. watch elite cyclists warm up for a TT, they burn plenty of matches.


Generally speaking, you are far more likely to under-do it than to over-do it during your warmup. Burn several matches before each race.


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

if you don't get a good start don't jack around with the guy in 30th place. put your head down and work. seems like it is hard to get someone to go with you in the lower cats but if you get in that situation and someone is willing to swap off with you for a few laps then go for it. better to be racing him for 10th then dropping him for 20th at the end


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> yes and i agree with what your saying, however in the world of the Men's C class of cyclocross racing your not getting the crit monsters they are already in the A's the tactics are much different in the C's than the A's I'm a total noob at cx.



I think the preferred term is "crit monger" 

At least around here, we have a few cat 3s who like to get their jollies sandbagging the Cs. I hope things are better in Texas... I actually have some teammates who just moved to Houston and will be racing cross down there. 

It sounds like you are already putting way more thought into how you are racing than I ever did as a C. Keep it up and you'll be killing them.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

*register early...*

... if your local races line you up at the start based on order of registration. Starting at the front and getting through the first few obsticles without having to deal with the unwashed masses can be worth hundereds of hours of training that you would need to put in to catch the leaders if you are well back in the pack.. 

Plus everything everyone else said.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Vegancx said:


> At least around here, we have a few cat 3s who like to get their jollies sandbagging the Cs. I hope things are better in Texas... I actually have some teammates who just moved to Houston and will be racing cross down there.


we have a large roadie and mtb racing population down here in Texas and actually had one of our local hot shots come in 3rd in this years masters cyclocross world championships. 

based upon my mtb racing category sport men's 40-44 I should be racing in the men's B's in cyclocross however we got hoss roadies and expert class mtber's sneaking in to the men's C class it really sucks and the men's B is chock full of guys that should be racing in the A's 

We always look forward to having new cx racers and I think your buddies will like our series they can go to http://www.texascyclocross.com/ and http://txbra.org for more info. everyone is real friendly and at the Houston races we got a guy that races in the C's in the morning and serves free Beer (donations accepted) & BBQ from his giant smoker on the trailer on the back of his truck the rest of the day. Nothing is better after a hard cross race than to get cleaned up and chill out with a beer a plate of Texas bbq and my cowbell watching others suffer out on the course.

:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

This is a bit paradoxical: If you are weak on the dis/re-mount and/or run poorly, run more, not less. 

If your dismount sucks you cannot ride up to the barrier fast and dismount at speed, but if you dismount sooner you can get off the bike at the highest speed you can run at - even if it is pathetic (like my running speed) it is still faster than running badly AND slowing enough to dismount at the edge of the barrier. Same on the remount, bikes do not accelerate well from a walking speed, so if you're trudging over the barriers or the crest of a hill it is faster and more energy efficient to take the extra 3-5 steps to get up to a run before remounting.

The instinct, especially for we who suck, is to stay on the bike as long as possible and to get back on it as soon as we can, but it just doesnt' play out as the best strategy.

Ron


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Ronsonic said:


> Same on the remount, bikes do not accelerate well from a walking speed, so if you're trudging over the barriers or the crest of a hill it is faster and more energy efficient to take the extra 3-5 steps to get up to a run before remounting.


When I work with people on barriers, my advice is as follows ...

1) Two steps to get you over the first barrier. If you can do one step, more power to you. Go for it. Everyone can do two steps.

2) Minimum steps between barriers. Take LONG strides. I'm 5'10 with average leg length. I usually do two steps between barriers. Two steps is what you shoot for.

3) Take as many steps as you need for the remount. Things to consider: a) put your bike down on the smoothest spot to reduce bouncing and aid in the remount, b) push your bike up to speed so that you can get your legs spinning the cranks ASAP.

4) Don't swing your leg over too early on the set up. A properly executed dismount going into the barriers has you swing your leg over, cross it through and dismount in a fluid motion.

Now, that is all stuff you should be working on in practice. Practice it until perfect. In a race, you should be executing, not thinking. So in a race do what it takes, don't get hung up about steps and setting up too early. The more you work on that stuff in practice, the more it will come naturally in a race.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

Ride as hard as you can up to the point where you feel like you're going to puke your lungs out through your nose... then you're riding hard enough...

Best thing for you to do since you're experienced with MTB racing is to follow your instincts in the first race (they'll be hard to overcome anyways if you've been racing any length of time) then adjust for the next one until you get something that works. Each region might have different tactics, the number of riders, ride conditions, etc. 

Up here in Stumptown, it's not uncommon to have 60-90 riders in your CAT, plus if you're in a combined race (Beginner and Masters or something like that) you'll be up to 120-150 riders easily on the course. That changes your tactics vs. racing in a field of 20 or 5.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

sdowney said:


> Something that XC racing has thought me - make every hill 20metres longer than it is.
> Most people will push hard to the top of a hill then ease off at the crest. If you maintain that same effort for 20m more, you're making a big gap.


Damn! There's my problem... I try to make each hill 20m _shorter_...


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

KonaMan said:


> Ride as hard as you can up to the point where you feel like you're going to puke your lungs out through your nose... then you're riding hard enough...
> 
> Best thing for you to do since you're experienced with MTB racing is to follow your instincts in the first race (they'll be hard to overcome anyways if you've been racing any length of time) then adjust for the next one until you get something that works. Each region might have different tactics, the number of riders, ride conditions, etc.
> 
> Up here in Stumptown, it's not uncommon to have 60-90 riders in your CAT, plus if you're in a combined race (Beginner and Masters or something like that) you'll be up to 120-150 riders easily on the course. That changes your tactics vs. racing in a field of 20 or 5.


Thanks for the great advice from everyone. I'm a Cat3 roadie and will be a first time CXer this season. I'm best at technical crits on the road so i'm hoping that this helps me some. However, I haven't been in the dirt since I raced BMX as a 12 year old. Yikes! I have to say, i'm pretty nervous about all kinds of things. The idea of not looking to draft but always to pull is so foreign to me. Sure, attacking the puller is fine, but just hammering on the front all day is going to take awhile to sink in. I hear a lot of people saying to stay well within yourself on the runups, but always to attack the technical riding sections. If you're a naturally gifted runner then wouldn't you also want to attack runups? That's not me, but I do have a Cat1 friend who is also a XC Champion runner who will be doing CX for the first time this season, and I feel like he could probably beat a group of Cs on a challenging course by running the whole thing (ok, just a bit of an exaggeration). 

And finally, in a time trial on the road, it's always been best for me to take it a little easier for the first 10 minutes rather then go right to all out sprint. I know i'll have to break that habit in a CX race though to get to the front and avoid laggers. Like in a hilly road race, is there a point where you can go too hard at the beginning of a race and then just pop and never regain composure?


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Ronsonic said:


> The instinct, especially for we who suck, is to stay on the bike as long as possible and to get back on it as soon as we can, but it just doesnt' play out as the best strategy.
> 
> Ron



yeah ive made time on people who tried to remount on an uphill section, when it was faster to just run it until you got to flatter ground.

if you remount and then youre going 2 mph and people are passing you, dont remount there on the next lap. its not faster


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

Attack where it hard! Cross winds, head winds, uphills, whatever! Attack even when you are on the rivet a bit. If you are hurting, the others are as well. Like Wun lap said burn lots of matces. If you wad it up in a section and guys get by you work to get them back right away. Don't just give the gap, take it back. I may take a long section mid race to collect myself, but other than that I race at about 174 bpm and hit about 183 bpm, often on a runup. I forcus on being on the gas all the time. Also, if someone is sitting on my wheel I ask, sometimes tell them, to pull through and work together. Then consider hitting them then especially if they are slowing on their pulls. For most people on this forum their races are no longer than45 min, so leave it all out on the course


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Yes if a runner attack on runup*



The Human G-Nome said:


> Thanks for the great advice from everyone. I'm a Cat3 roadie and will be a first time CXer this season. I'm best at technical crits on the road so i'm hoping that this helps me some. However, I haven't been in the dirt since I raced BMX as a 12 year old. Yikes! I have to say, i'm pretty nervous about all kinds of things. The idea of not looking to draft but always to pull is so foreign to me. Sure, attacking the puller is fine, but just hammering on the front all day is going to take awhile to sink in. I hear a lot of people saying to stay well within yourself on the runups, but always to attack the technical riding sections. If you're a naturally gifted runner then wouldn't you also want to attack runups? That's not me, but I do have a Cat1 friend who is also a XC Champion runner who will be doing CX for the first time this season, and I feel like he could probably beat a group of Cs on a challenging course by running the whole thing (ok, just a bit of an exaggeration).
> 
> And finally, in a time trial on the road, it's always been best for me to take it a little easier for the first 10 minutes rather then go right to all out sprint. I know i'll have to break that habit in a CX race though to get to the front and avoid laggers. Like in a hilly road race, is there a point where you can go too hard at the beginning of a race and then just pop and never regain composure?


 By all means if you are a good runner attack on the runups or sand trap running sections. For me as a person who is also a runner and racing on a ss, I attack on runups and some times run longer if needed. Labor day race there was a sandy runup then maybe 30-or so meters after the runup there was a sand trap, I was passing people by attacking on the run up, not remounting passing people who had remounted then continuing my running through the sand trap where the remounters would have to dismount and mount a second time. I was behind one other ss who would occasionally make small mistakes on corners in the woods, but he was running a smaller gear and there wasn't enough room to pass but later in the race he got a little more tired and I made my move on a corner out in the open and then really turned up the gas and was able to make a good gap, I never saw him again, I finished 2nd.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

The Human G-Nome said:


> And finally, in a time trial on the road, it's always been best for me to take it a little easier for the first 10 minutes rather then go right to all out sprint. I know i'll have to break that habit in a CX race though to get to the front and avoid laggers. Like in a hilly road race, is there a point where you can go too hard at the beginning of a race and then just pop and never regain composure?


Full bore for 200 yards like ya stole it. Then take it back a notch but push hard. Somewhere in the middle of that first lap, you want to find your pace. Your first season will be a learning process. If you get to the line and you're not first and you have something left, you didn't go hard enough. If you're getting passed on the last lap, you spent too many matches too early.


----------



## p lo (Sep 26, 2002)

if you are a good sprinter you don't have to worry about attacking the guy. just be ready to respond to his attacks and then out sprint him to the line. think Declerc's last worlds win when the whole last lap he just kept on nys wheel and easily out sprinted him


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

Gripped said:


> Full bore for 200 yards like ya stole it. Then take it back a notch but push hard. Somewhere in the middle of that first lap, you want to find your pace. Your first season will be a learning process. If you get to the line and you're not first and you have something left, you didn't go hard enough. If you're getting passed on the last lap, you spent too many matches too early.


Hey Brooke, what CAT are you racing this year? First Cross Crusade in 2 weeks time! woohoo!!!

I'm hoping that the doc takes out the stiches on Monday and gives me the OK to start riding again. Alpenrose is in my 'hood and I just gotta have more cowbell!

It's SS this year, for no better reason than because I can. Plus I love getting crushed by the Stumptown SS freaks.


----------



## cycloscott (Dec 16, 2002)

Gripped said:


> I agree. Cross is a cycling sport and that's where you will beat people. However, sound technical skills can make a HUGE difference. Stay smooth and in control when you are off the bike. Don't push too hard on the run-ups.


Disagree to a point. If you can use the run to your advantage, drill it! Couple of years back I was having a multi-lap duel with a VERY strong cyclist. He'd open gaps on the flats, I'd kick his ass on the very steep run-up. Last lap I attacked just before the run, and got a big enough gap to hold on to the line. Wouldn't have had the same result if I had hit the run at 75%

So it's all situational. If you can take advantage of something, then do so 100%. Run-ups included.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

KonaMan said:


> Hey Brooke, what CAT are you racing this year? First Cross Crusade in 2 weeks time! woohoo!!!


Masters B again. I got a late start to my training and got fat in the "off season." I'm hoping that I can build though the season and peak toward the end -- Estacada and USGP. I'd be thrilled to make top five in the Crusade series for my cat. I'd be more thrilled to get upgraded. Dunno how realistic that is though.

I was hoping to do Hood River this Sunday -- mainly to contribute to rebuilding the bridges that make the course so cool (any profit Disco Velo makes goes to that project) -- but family schedule won't allow. But hey. I'm going to Pirate Fest on Saturday! Arrrggghh.

I hope you heal fast! I believe that JeremyB will be racing SS as well at Alpenrose.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

Gripped said:


> Masters B again. I got a late start to my training and got fat in the "off season." I'm hoping that I can build though the season and peak toward the end -- Estacada and USGP. I'd be thrilled to make top five in the Crusade series for my cat. I'd be more thrilled to get upgraded. Dunno how realistic that is though.
> 
> I was hoping to do Hood River this Sunday -- mainly to contribute to rebuilding the bridges that make the course so cool (any profit Disco Velo makes goes to that project) -- but family schedule won't allow. But hey. I'm going to Pirate Fest on Saturday! Arrrggghh.
> 
> I hope you heal fast! I believe that JeremyB will be racing SS as well at Alpenrose.


yep ill be there with my SS--its only 3 miles from my house!

back on topic-----any "special" tactics for racing SS class?


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

jeremyb said:


> yep ill be there with my SS--its only 3 miles from my house!
> 
> back on topic-----any "special" tactics for racing SS class?


Find the correct gearing. If you have the time, the best bet is to arrive early and pre-ride. Then imagine what the course will look like after 150-200 riders do 4-7 laps each since the SS and B's are the third race (I think). Then select your rear cog.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

Gripped said:


> Find the correct gearing. If you have the time, the best bet is to arrive early and pre-ride. Then imagine what the course will look like after 150-200 riders do 4-7 laps each since the SS and B's are the third race (I think). Then select your rear cog.


I'm in the same boat, but I'll bring both gears and all that crap with me (assuming I get the medical release). As of this morning I'm still restricted to "moderate levels of exercise". Which I loosely translate as being "use the 18 tooth and not the 16". 

Honestly though, I'm pretty sure the dismount, run up and hit the 6 pack, remount will kill me. At the very least my plan is to be on the bike as much as I can for the next 2 weeks and then take a few practice laps before I commit to racing.

the good news though is that what they removed is a benign soft tissue mass. Key word being benign.


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

jeremyb said:


> yep ill be there with my SS--its only 3 miles from my house!
> 
> back on topic-----any "special" tactics for racing SS class?


I use a 2:1 for ss, but I have really long (180 mm) crank arms so it works out to be a bit bigger. I don't ever change my rear cog. I feel a bit undergeared on pavement, but perfect off road. I suggest you find a gear that works for you and stick with it. Taking off a cog and re setting the chain tension on race day is a bit too much work. The benefit of SS in my opinion is not having to worry about anything but tire pressure and pedaling your bike.

Just my take.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

kajukembo said:


> I use a 2:1 for ss, but I have really long (180 mm) crank arms so it works out to be a bit bigger. I don't ever change my rear cog. I feel a bit undergeared on pavement, but perfect off road. I suggest you find a gear that works for you and stick with it. Taking off a cog and re setting the chain tension on race day is a bit too much work. The benefit of SS in my opinion is not having to worry about anything but tire pressure and pedaling your bike.
> 
> Just my take.



Ok, I rode with Tireless Velo yesterday and did a lot of cross simulation and was running a 39:19 and felt pretty good. My cranks are 170mm though----little small, so I can get away with a stiffer gearing. I'm going to test out 39:18 and see how that works for me.


----------

